# When is it too cold for diving?



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know some hardcore people probably go year round, but at what temp does it get uncomfortable? How cold before you trade out a shorty for a full wet suit or at what point to you just say heck with it I'll wait till it warms up? I went a couple or weeks ago and was fine with a shorty while in the water but was cold when I got out of the water.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

For me this depends on the boat. If you're lucky and have a good buddy with a enclosed boat that has heat heck we'll dive year round. The waters never really get too uncomfortable for me. I also have 4 wetsuits, a hooded vest, and a torso warmer. The wetsuits are a 3, 4/3, 5, and 7. So I can remain toasty year round. The water starts to cool off around this time of year and continues until about Feb. You'll probably need something more then a shorty by the end of the month maybe the beginning of next month. Last year I did probably 50 dives in the winter and they were all in my 5 mil and I was comfortable. Just depends on your tolerance to cold and how bad you want some tasty grouper.



If you're not planning to dive everyday throughout the winter just a couple times you could always just rent a wetsuit up at MBT it's inexpensive.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not the water that you worry about. It's the air temp. I dive year round. A hot water jug does wonders. I turn my hot water heater up to the highest temp the night before. I fill up a 5 gallon insulated jug up. After I come up from a dive, a cup of hot water down the suit does wonders for keeping you warm for about 15-20 minutes. Put one more cup down the suit and then it's time for the next dive. 

I have dove with ice on the boat. I'm a little crazy though.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Right now you need a full suit. When the temp hits 70 it's time for a hooded vest. Now that's for me and yes it's really cold and chilling when you get out of the water and the cold air is blowing across your legs, it cools everything real quick. And I also carry three thermoses filled with hot water in the winter


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had success with my 3/2 to 70 degrees. Add a hood and I can make it to 68 degrees. 



As far as getting out of the water, I like to immediately put my foul weather gear on (over the wetsuit). It keeps the wind from air conditioning you. I haven't tried the hot water route, I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 3mm for summer. (don't like shorties, I like the protection of a full while spearfishin)



then a 3mm farmer jon, wich would give me a 3mm shorty if I want it, but I use it for fall and spring, cuz then I got 6 mm in the torso.



And I have a 7mm for winter. And a hood. I HATE being cold.



But as said, no matter how thick your wetsuit, it's when you get out that the cold sets in. I got an enclosed boat with sliding glass doors, and a propane heater....you start sweating when you get inside, and peeling out of your suit.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

When you piss in your wetsuit and it makes the hypothermia go away you should stay home.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

ITS SIMPLE....

ITS TOO COLD TO DIVE WHEN ALL OF THE SEASONS ARE CLOSED!!!!!!

:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a permit for that


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Drysuit!! I am diving in the Hudson River (47 degrees) no problem. As for fun diving....anytime the water dips below 70 degrees my drysuit comes out.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well boys and girls, I just received a 5mm Farmer John in the mail Friday! So I have the Cold water hopefully beat and looking for a simple Air/Nitrox Dive Computer. Probably get it with in the next month. So Ill be ready to try out a few Spearguns then! Ecery place I have always fished Pierce07 there are plenty of Pinfish!!! 

There isnt a limit on Baracudas.....

Has any of you ever PROBED in 75-100 foot of water looking for Limestone bottom? Just curious... Is the Natural bottom all limestone? If it is Ill bet ya there are fossils there! Teeth more like it. 

Steve


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

don't know about limestone bottom,but there are some great live bottom areas like greenhole and the timberholes that you might try.

good luck. make sure to post anything when you find it


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sean,

10,000 years ago the coast line was out as far as you see it on Google Earth, about 90 miles in places. Then the Icemelted and its yet to be determined why, but filled the oceans to present day coast line. The newest theory is that somewhere in Ohio, a meteor hit the Continent and was cushioned by themile thick ice cap. During the impact of a meteor then and only then tiny nano-diamonds are created from the heat. This is the only event which this occurs. 

This theory is based on findings in Ivory, Mammoth and Mastodon Ivory tusks show imbedded particles. A large impact with a catacalismic blast is believed to distribute these particles at high speed and killed life within many many miles of impact. Although the time frame lost about 1500 years in Carbon dating this is a result of cave dwellers. Basically those who were inside a cavern, or cave like structure were protected fromt he blast. Those above ground animals and humanoids were killed.

The loss of data from this period is being used to develop this theory. So ... its highly possible to find fossils in this area, pleistocene animals mainly.But the possiblity of artifacts will also be there, photographed and marked for future Archaeological teams to extract and map out. Just something I like to do. Might cost me a few tanks to play around.

Now if you do find a limestone bottom you also have the opportunity to discover bones and teeth from large sharks such as the Auriculatis and the Megalodon species. If you ever found a bone bed, it will be virgin. It will be loaded with stuff too... very happy day! 

In our area our limestone if any isdeep. Little further north its higher and then as you go east it is also exposed higher formations.

Steve


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I always thought the natural bottom areas here like paradise and greens, were just that, limestone. Am I wrong?



Looks like lme stone to me.



Steve...sounds like your ready to get out of the rivers and hit hte wild blue sea! If you wanna go sometime, you can poke around for fossiles. I'll hang out a little bit behind you...ready to pop the curious fish that ALWAYS come up behind any diver pokin around the bottom with his ass stickin up in the air. Maybe we'll both come home with some goodies!



Although I gotta say I am not a fan of diving natural bottom compared to structure because theres not much cover, and the fish hide very easy in holes.



Heres some video of natural bottom. Look like limestone with coral growing on it to you?



THE SHARK THAT TRIED TO TAKE MY GUN






Clay | MySpace Video


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Wont be long! I appreciate the inviite. Im goin to Kansas this weekend to Shoot Pheasants! Get my aim down! LOL

Here is last weekends 25 yard shot! 










As I said in the hunting posts.... In Scuba ya cant talk its all hand signals... So I have incorporated this one into my Hunting lingo!!!

Called the SMOKE SIGNAL!










Here is the lil 120lber .. Its over boys!










I like sharp sticks too!


----------

